# Bandit Model 90 infeed problems



## etm (Mar 10, 2012)

i recently bought a 2003 bandit model 90 it seem to have a problem with rollers stopping when chipping any type of wood and i cant even chip a 3'' branch because rollers dont have enugh power to feed it. i just had it service not to long ago new anvil,knives,and tune up what do you guys think migh be wrong with it i bough it as a back up chipper for my bc1000 because i had heard good thing about bandit but so far i dont like how its chipping.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw a youtube of a model 90xp jamming on dead brittle small wood, What eng does yours have i was looking at the bandit 65 or 90 of the vermeer 1000xp as i want to eventually get a hydro feed but the C&D sure does light brush fast so dont need more problems,
Try cleaning out the trap below the lower feed wheel,

Bandit 65XL - YouTube

Paul


----------



## etm (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe it has Perkins 85 hp the chipper in video chips alot better mine does worse with green wood even if I open and clean trap


----------



## superjunior (Mar 10, 2012)

just a guess here but possibly the hydro motor that runs the feed rollers going bad?


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 10, 2012)

I feel your pain been having the same problems. I have a 150 and it has sucked since day one new compared to my 200+ that I used to have. Last year I had the clutch checked out and it was defective and slipping alot, got replaced for just labor- between that and fuel filter clogged with rust it has improved tremendously. When the rpms dropped just a little it wouldn't feed at all. Butt still sucks compared to my 200


----------



## OCTJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you leave the trap door open while chipping? If not, try it.

Belt driven hydro pump? If so, check the belt.

Have the hydraulic pressure checked. It has to be adjusted once in a while.


----------



## OCTJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Forgot to add:

When is the last time the hydraulic fluid and filters were changed?
Should be done at least yearly.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hydraulic oil condition is a big issue with the smaller units. Clean new oil and new filter if you do not know when it was done last for certain. If that does not fix the problem then suspect problems with the hydraulic pump or motors after you have made certain it isnt the drive belt powering the pump from the engine. Buddy has a Bandit 90xp with the Wisconsin and it eats! Larger stuff with ugly branch unions we will cut partway through before feeding it in so it collapses between the infeed wheels. Hope ya get her figured out...


----------



## Tree services. (Aug 18, 2012)

My 90xp chips like a champ,but i reset the Hydraulic pressure every 6 months and change the filter 250hrs


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Aug 22, 2012)

My model 90 will just crush limb crotches, pulls it all in....infeed rollers work very well on mine...dont forget to sharpen both the infeeds once in a while if edges are dull......sounds like you got bad pump or need what others have said.


----------

